# 80 compur sync Hasselblad Use...



## elrafo (Jul 8, 2005)

hi there,


sorry for this Blad - beginner question,
I just bought a 500c/m +80 planar 2.8 (chrome) and had a bit trouble to setup the aperture; 
I see that it is linked to speed shutter; do I have always to press the ring to unlink aperture/speed?
is there a simplier solution?
also I don't figureout what the "v x m" letters on the side of the lense are done for,


best

Raph


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 8, 2005)

elrafo said:
			
		

> hi there,
> 
> 
> sorry for this Blad - beginner question,
> ...


 
Hey Raph...

You have the C version, right? Yes, the aperture ring is 'coupled' with the shutter speed ring for obviouos reasons, you can choose different pairs of f/s when needed (for DOF) with a simple rotating motion. You will always need to un-couple it by pressing its little serrated tab with your thumb towards the body of the camera. After that you can move it to whatever aperture you need (but don't release the tab until arriving at that aperture). Sorry, there is no simpler solution.  

As to V X M ...

X and M are settings for flash synchronization. The X is used the most (normal setting), for exposures between 1 sec. and 1/30 of a sec.

The M setting is used for synchronizing the flash with higher shutter speeds.
The reason for this is that the bulb from the flash will not reach its max flash brightness at the moment the shutter mechanism closes the circuit, instead that will happen after 20 milliseconds or so (1/50th of a second). The M setting allows the synchronization to happen some 20 milliseconds before the shutter blades start opening.

The V setting is the simplest, it means 'self-timer' setting. A few notes though, the V setting will not engage unles the camera/shutter are cocked. Also, you can use the V setting on all speeds except B (bulb). It won't harm the shutter in any way but it will act like a T (time exposure). Lastly, when you use the self timer you can only synchronize with the X setting. The M setting will not work with self-timer.

I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## elrafo (Jul 8, 2005)

thanks a lot for this detailed answer, I 'll check arround for a black model


----------

